# Just kicking tires.....



## Bill Ragosta (Aug 30, 2016)

I recently had a gentleman remove a White pine from my yard and I told him that I was keeping one nice log to take to the mill for duck decoy blanks. At that time he told me that he has a Woodmizer that he'd sell me. I told him that I was interested and that I'd like to come see it someday, but he's frequently out of town, which was the case today when I went to look. I did take a few photos and was curious if anyone could give me a general impression of whether this is a good machine, how the condition looks, how old it is and what would be a fair or a great price on my end. 

I'm already pretty well convinced that I could never manage it right now (2 kids in college), but I'm still curious and would just like to know when and if we ever did talk price. Thanks in advance for any input or advice, keeping in mind that I've never done any mill work and that I'm a total green weenie when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 30, 2016)

Overall condition doesn't look too bad, I'd be a bit concerned what with all the plants growing through it, what kind of storage was done (Did they drain fuel, grease everything, etc) I'd also want to hear it run and check condition of the hydraulic system including hoses. A specific model number would help with estimating value. Are the tires for the trailer kit in good shape? does everything move like it's supposed to?


----------



## CWS (Aug 30, 2016)

In my opinion, which is not worth much, it all depends on the price.


----------



## Bill Ragosta (Aug 30, 2016)

The gentleman advised me to come up anytime to see it and when I got there today, he wasn't there. A few comments. Regarding the plants growing up through the machine, I think it was just the odd fern or raspberry bush that crept into his shed and I didn't notice where plants were on or wrapped around the mill at all. Regarding the tires, yes, I was impressed that they had great tread and no dry rot. I have no clue about anything else regarding storage or whether everything works. I'll try to get back as soon as possible and ask about price. Like I said previously, I just don't think it's remotely possible for me right now from a financial standpoint, but you never know when I'll fall into a bucket of money.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

Except for what appears to be a gas engine, it looks identical to my LT40 Super Hydraulic. That one looks mid to late 90's. Call woodmizer and give them the serial number. They will give you all the info they have on it and also help you determine a fair asking price. They're very helpful to used m ill buyers. When I bought mine used I called them just to ask some general questions. I was shocked when they asked for all my infor name address etc. and registered me as the new owner, and sent me a welcome package to the Woodmizer family. I asked why they did this and the rep said _"If it has our name on it - we support it and the owner too no matter if you buy it new or used." _That's support. 

Woodmizer 1-800-553-0182

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

I wouldn't let the plants growing up around it bother me. Mine has plants growing through it all the time.


----------



## Bill Ragosta (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I'll try to get the serial number and make the call, I'm sure the owner won't mind. Regarding the model number, I tried to find one on the machine and there was none, so I went to the website and compared and thought it looked most similar to the LT28 (I honestly think I recall the owner telling me that it would take a 28-30" log, but I'm not 100% certain that my memory is accurate). They get real money for the LT28, although I recognizet that this machine is 20 years old and used. Anybody willing to give a ballpark figure yet and obviously I'm not holding anyone to anything. What would be a fair deal assuming the owner operates it for me and everything works? At what point do I run to the bank and cry for money because the deal is simply too good to turn down?

As I've said a couple of times, I really don't see it happening now, but you never know what will come up in a month or three.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

Bill Ragosta said:


> Anybody willing to give a ballpark figure yet and obviously I'm not holding anyone to anything. What would be a fair deal assuming the owner operates it for me and everything works? At what point do I run to the bank and cry for money because the deal is simply too good to turn down?



We simply don't have enough data to hazard a guess. We don't even know what model it is. What size engine? Is the engine OE or replaced? How many hours on it? Was a maintenance record kept? How many parts have been changed? What parts need to be replaced soon, like the roller bearings, belts etc.? Does he have extra blades for it (mine came with several hundred blades!) Do the setworks work? 

Establishing a price will take time. WM is who you need to talk to they do this everyday.


----------



## Bill Ragosta (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks Kevin, you're right, I don't have that information. I'll get the serial number and get with the owner and try to be patient about figuring out what it's worth and if I could ever manage it. I do admit to being pretty excited about the possibility though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

Bill, I'll give you an example of what they can tell you. As I was on the phone with the guy the first time, he told me that at last report, the setworks on mine had been wired-around and were not working. He was correct. He also told me that on such-and-such date (I could call them and get it but cannot remember offhand) the original OEM 40HP Lombardini turbo diesel blew up (They had a lot of trouble with the Lombardini's and eventually stopped installing them opting instead for Kubota). They immediately dispatched a service team out to the guys place of business in Michigan and replaced it under warranty with a 42HP Kubota turbocharged diesel - the one I have on it now. He also rattled off a long list of replacement parts that had been ordered for the mill, and told me about all the factory service that had been done before the warranty ran out. 

This is the kind of info many companies won't tell you and many don't even track. WM tracks their mills as well as the new owners will allow. That's why I registered mine in order to keep a chain of maintenance records and keep the resale value as high as possible. Someone is more likely to buy a mill with a record as not.


----------



## Bill Ragosta (Aug 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Bill, I'll give you an example of what they can tell you. As I was on the phone with the guy the first time, he told me that at last report, the setworks on mine had been wired-around and were not working. He was correct. He also told me that on such-and-such date (I could call them and get it but cannot remember offhand) the original OEM 40HP Lombardini turbo diesel blew up (They had a lot of trouble with the Lombardini's and eventually stopped installing them opting instead for Kubota). They immediately dispatched a service team out to the guys place of business in Michigan and replaced it under warranty with a 42HP Kubota turbocharged diesel - the one I have on it now. He also rattled off a long list of replacement parts that had been ordered for the mill, and told me about all the factory service that had been done before the warranty ran out.
> 
> This is the kind of info many companies won't tell you and many don't even track. WM tracks their mills as well as the new owners will allow. That's why I registered mine in order to keep a chain of maintenance records and keep the resale value as high as possible. Someone is more likely to buy a mill with a record as not.



Wow, that's amazing and you're right, most companies wouldn't have that info and might not tell if they did. I will give them a call, I'm actually quite curious what they can tell me.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 30, 2016)

@Kevin - I didn't realize WM was that good with their customer service. That just pushed them to the top when I'm ready to upgrade from my little kiddie mill.


----------



## justallan (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't know a thing about Woodmizer mills, but through reading about mills in general I see bunches and bunches of folks bragging on WMs service and continued support of their mills and relationships with their customers, both new and used.
I'd fully agree with Kevin on contacting them with a serial number and see what you come up with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

